# Photo Bomb Time!!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

He is solid white, but was a little chilly so I had to make him a coat.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

So sweet!!
I'm so glad he and his Momma have finally figured things out. Wonderful news.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So sweet!!!!!!! I'm so happy he is nursing and that he and his mama got it all synced.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So precious!!! What did you name him? Many thanks for the photos. They sure brightened up the start of my day!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh for goodness sake, he is so scrawny!
How much does he weigh, do you think?
What a cutie pants in his little coat.

Thanks for the photos, he is wonderful.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

is there anything sweeter than a baby?!?!!? He is snow white!!!

So glad he has made it over the speed bumps!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AHHHHH !!! BABY is adorable !!!!! Whats baby's name ??


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Babies are so funny - especially when they are at the age when every body part seems to have it's own direction!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

At present he has no name. 
DD and I are thinking Snow something because he is so white! This is so cool, because I had started searching for a white sheep. hehe... I don't have a white fiber animal, or didn't. I had a sheep named SnowBob. But he died a couple of years ago. Usually the animals sorta tell me their name. He isn't telling yet.... lol. 
So, feel free to make suggestions! 

He is sorta scrawny looking too. As long as the little belly is full when I check, we are happy. No idea on the weight. I should weigh him.

I am so used to bouncy little goat babies....he is really different. He can get around fast, but not bouncy like a goaty baby. lol.. I keep looking for the bounce.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Copo, that is the name I like.

It works for him in several ways, easy to say too.
http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/copo

Either that or Chico. That seems like a good alpaca name to me.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Altoid. When he grew up you could call him Big Al. 

Ok that would be bad. I have a quirky sense of humor. :teehee:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How about Hielo, means Ice in Spanish.

Or you could just go with something really simple, like Frosty, or Bob.
Personally, I think Bob the 'Paca sounds great.:happy:

:shocked::run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How about Bumble, that was the name of the abominable snow monster in Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer. Or Yukon Cornelius, the musher who chased and captured Bumble.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

awww so sweet


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Anela (Ah-neh-lah) is Hawaiian for "Angel". Dunno what the Hawaiian word for "angle" would be, that might be a fitting name. Are those ears gonna stay curled in like that, do you think? "Lucifer" might be a good name, he's got those ears but looks like an angel.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Good one Marchwind -- Bumble!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Anela is pretty. I like that one. Bumble is playful! If you put the someday fiber into a batt it would be a Bumble Batt.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think his ears will uncurl. I read somewhere that meant he was a bit early. He is still nameless. Like Bumble! Teehe! I held him today, hugged him and squeezed him and petted him. He squirmed the whole time! Lol.


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

What a little cutie!

Yankee


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He is sooo cute! Have you taken the blanket off yet. His extremely warm fur will be stimulated to grow faster if he is a little chilled. Lots of lambs born up north in January.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes, we took his blanket off today. I had no idea that was what made their hair grow!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've had lambs born in snow. They are surprisingly resilient. I even know people who shear their sheep in January (in Michigan!) and just keep them in the barn until their wool is an inch long. The wool grows fastest as new growth to keep the animal warm, even in the spring and summer.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I like bumble too, or Pegasus.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Kasota said:


> If you put the someday fiber into a batt it would be a Bumble Batt.


This made me LOL!!! :hysterical: CUTE!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just waiting for updates


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

and now sad to hear the update.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

He never really got a name WIHH. I guess there was a reason for that.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> He never really got a name WIHH. I guess there was a reason for that.




I am so sorry. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> He never really got a name


Those are some of the saddest words ever. (((((hugs))))


----------

